# Good Steelhead Fishing Spots....



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

Anyone want to share some info???? I moved to Lansing area 2 years ago, and am an avid steelhead fisherman. I relocated from the east side of the state where the Au Sable was my homewater. I am looking for good steelhead action around the Lansing area of the Grand. I have quite a few people tell me just to go to Grand Rapids but with 3 boys, i have very little free time. Any info is greatly appreciated. I've heard mention of Lyons, Portland and Webber dams. Since i have little time to scout anybody willing to share a little info???? I have also heard mention of the Rouge too. Anybody willing to take a tag along???? i PROMISE i won't tell!!!!!


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

There are some fish that make it to the upper dams on the Grand. If you put your time in at the right time, you could hit some fish but better plan to put in a lot of time. I rarely fish that water so can't help with specific details. The Joe has been fishing good recently but it is blown out now from too much rain. If you want to improve your odds, your better off making the drive west of US 131. The St Joe, Kalamazoo, Grand and Muskegon all have good action but a boat realy helps. You can fish by the dams but the crowds will be out from now on. The rivers north of these are better suited to wading. There is some info on them on the NW forum.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

The thing about the Grand in Lansing is that any steelhead or salmon presence is predicated on the water levels. The high water right now will push some fish up to Lansing, but it's anyone's guess how many, ya know? If a person were to target steelhead in the Lansing area, their best bet is to go to the Moore's Park dam and beat the hell out of that water. Since it's the last dam without a ladder, it's where you might find a few more fish than below a dam that has a ladder. If memory serves me correctly, there was a creel census done several years ago, at the Moore's Dam, and they counted a mere 35 steelhead caught during the spring season. That may tell you what you're up against. There's alot of water and a lot of suitable spawning tribs between Lansing and Grand Rapids, so the bulk of the fish that go over Grand Rapids are going to end up stopping long before they get to Lansing. Another thing to consider is a lack of spawning areas around Lansing, so any fish that does gather around a dam, isn't going to be there for very long. Get out the DeLorme and look at smaller tribs around Lansing, check the fishing regs to see if they're open to fishing and just go exploring.


----------



## headbanger421 (Jul 1, 2005)

As far as fishing in Lansing, it all depends on water levels and the size of the run. I've seen steel in a small trib in the south side of Lansing one year and nothing the next. Smaller tribs closer to Grand Rapids might be a better bet. There are a couple that are wihting a half hour drive that don't get heavy amounts of steel but are more consistant than Lansing. Try Grand River fly shop here in town and see where the fish are hitting.


----------

